# Crossing blue bar and silver homers



## Flagpole pigeons (Jul 4, 2021)

I was wondering what color offspring you would get when crossing a blue bar homer with a silver homer (I think it is also called an ash red bar?) Anyone who has pictures of such crossings, I would be grateful to see them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Any time I cross a BB with a Slv if the BB is a male and one of the young is a BB it will be a hen and the same with a Slv if it is a hen the young will be a male.


----------



## Flagpole pigeons (Jul 4, 2021)

So blue bar crossed with a silver will create more blue bars and silvers, and is also a sex linked pairing?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That's the way I understand it.


----------

